# EA vs ECNL Boys



## tjinaz (Apr 27, 2021)

Seeing a lot of teams joining the new league.  How do you guys think it will stack up?  Threat to ECNL Boys or no?

  RSL-AZ appears to have left ECNL Boys and joined this.

elite academy league

Plan is for National coverage and alignment with MLS Next.  30 clubs have joined in the last 2 months

Conference Map.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 27, 2021)

No real threat just yet.

For some clubs like RSL-AZ that weren't keeping up with the ECNL completion jumping to another league might make more sense. That and High School play is allowed in EA.

Some MLS-NEXT clubs need a place for there 2nd teams just like ECNL has ECRL and since HS play is permitted in EA might be a better fit & less expensive vs NEXT for some.

Comparable to ECRL for now but let's see when they actually play.  There are teams outside of NEXT that are signed up so will they put there first teams in EA or somewhere else?

USYS league could participate in postseason play or showcases if they have them which you would think they would


----------



## tjinaz (Apr 27, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> No real threat just yet.
> 
> For some clubs like RSL-AZ that weren't keeping up with the ECNL completion jumping to another league might make more sense. That and High School play is allowed in EA.
> 
> ...


RSL was 2nd in U15 and 3rd in U16 and ECNL IS their second team.  MLS-Next is first team.  Can't really say they weren't keeping up.  It is odd to switch and they are splitting to two teams in EA vs 1 in ECNL per age group.  Possibly due to weaker competition.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 27, 2021)

tjinaz said:


> RSL was 2nd in U15 and 3rd in U16 and ECNL IS their second team.  MLS-Next is first team.  Can't really say they weren't keeping up.  It is odd to switch and they are splitting to two teams in EA vs 1 in ECNL per age group.  Possibly due to weaker competition.


Currentl ECNL;
14th @ u18/U19
11th @  u17

NEXT:
10th @ U17
8th @  U19

They are have problems being competitive in the older groups where it shows and struggling since they split teams or whatever

They are not keeping up or trying to do too much so it's either fight or flight.  They have chosen the flight path.


----------



## tjinaz (Apr 27, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Currentl ECNL;
> 14th @ u18/U19
> 11th @  u17
> 
> ...


Also there are 20 teams... so everyone below 11 is not keeping up and should leave?  Helluva relegation scheme that one.
There are 6 age groups.. they are top 3 in two,  top half in 4 of 6 and worst two are 11th and 14th out of 20.  To me that is pretty respectable especially for the clubs second team.

I don't believe they are leaving because they feel they can't compete.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 27, 2021)

tjinaz said:


> Also there are 20 teams... so everyone below 11 is not keeping up and should leave?  Helluva relegation scheme that one.
> There are 6 age groups.. they are top 3 in two,  top half in 4 of 6 and worst two are 11th and 14th out of 20.  To me that is pretty respectable especially for the clubs second team.
> 
> I don't believe they are leaving because they feel they can't compete.


It shows a pattern that they are really only competitve in 2 or so age groups out of the 12 or so they have entered across two leagues.   When your not in a position for post season play I consider that to be less competitve or not keeping up.

Seems like the classic case of trying to do too much and the results show that.   

Now there entering a new unproven league where the competition is obviously not as good.  Call that what you want but looks like it's flight vs fight to me.


----------



## whatithink (Apr 27, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> NEXT:
> 10th @ U17
> 8th @  U19
> 
> ...


RSL have only played 1 game in NEXT in each age group, so its probably a little early to call, just sayin ...


----------



## tjinaz (Apr 27, 2021)

So .. anyway...

EA vs ECNL?  Is there a competition?  Is there room for both leagues or not.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 27, 2021)

tjinaz said:


> So .. anyway...
> 
> EA vs ECNL?  Is there a competition?  Is there room for both leagues or not.


Competition for clubs would be more between ECRL and EA for 2nd or 3rd teams.

NEXT and ECNL is more for first teams.  EA to cover 2nds or reserve players for NEXT clubs and ECRL doing the same for ECNL clubs.

RSL has had some good  teams in preciously years and in DA.   Don't know there affiliate relationships with all  AZ branches but they seem to be playing in the locals leagues and some tournaments also

The ownership group and pandemic turnover maybe it has  somethings to do with finances, EA less expensive vs ECNL kind of thing. I won't be surprised if $$ are driving the decisions


----------



## tjinaz (Apr 27, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Competition for clubs would be more between ECRL and EA for 2nd or 3rd teams.
> 
> NEXT and ECNL is more for first teams.  EA to cover 2nds or reserve players for NEXT clubs and ECRL doing the same for ECNL clubs.
> 
> ...


These are the teams currently in EA for Southwest

Current SW Conf

Albion SC,
City SC
LAUFA
TFA
CVFC
Surf Murrieta
Laguna United
Liverpool International Academy
Santa Monica Surf
Santa Barbara SC


----------



## NewUser27 (Apr 27, 2021)

I would say this is comparable to a Scsdl or a CSL wouldn't you say....


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 27, 2021)

NewUser27 said:


> I would say this is comparable to a Scsdl or a CSL wouldn't you say....


Hard to say at the oldest age U19 Laguna United put there top team in it and they where middle of pack DSL discovery team and now the are running away with it in the U19 division.

Interesting that all the 2nd teams from TFA to Albion, City and Chula Vista are in the bottom half of the table @ U19.  Some clubs have there 3rd teams in this one like Santa Monica Surf, Albion, and LA united. 

In the olders Liverpool and Laguna seem to care more about the competition than the rest of them, lots of negative GD in most of those age groups. Maybe it will get better over time but looks like a typical flight 1-2 type of deal  w/ 1-2 stronger teams teams, couple competitve ones, and then a sharp drop off with big numbers of negative GD.


----------

